#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-19
<john_____> Αδυναμία εκκίνησης σταθμών ubuntu (δεν εμφανίζεται η οθόνη σύνδεσης)
<john_____> Μετά τις συνήθεις κατά καιρούς ενημερώσεις, ξανάκανα από τον Eπόπτη Δημοσίευση εικονικού δίσκου όπως έχω κάνει πολλές φορές μέχρι τώρα.  Οι πιο παλιοί σταθμοί εργασίας του εργαστηρίου (Pentium 4) μετά το μήνυμα:  plymouthd: ply-terminal.c:630 ply_terminal_set_mode: Ass
<john_____> Το μήνυμα βέβαια εμφανιζόταν πάντα, αλλά μετά εμφανιζόταν η οθόνη εκκίνησης.   Στους υπόλοιπους σταθμούς (i-core3) εμφανίζεται μετά το παραπάνω μήνυμα κανονικά η οθόνη σύνδεσης.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2479-1: RPM vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2479-1/> || USN-2478-1: libssh vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2478-1/> || USN-2477-1: libevent vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2477-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2460-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2460-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-20
<windowskiller> geiaaa ti leei?
<antonis> kalispera
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-21
<antonis> kalimera ...!
<Junka> KALIMERAAAAAAAAAAA
<antonis> kalimera
<Antonis> hello
<Antonis> Kalispera sas
<kerato> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-22
<marilena> Kalimera ekana egatastasi to ubuntu 12 se ena laptopaki tis hp (mini 2133) kai den mporo na sindetho me tipota sto internet ti pezei ? xerei kaneis :) ?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2481-1: Samba vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2481-1/> || USN-2480-1: MySQL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2480-1/>
<jemadux> paizei kaneis tf2 ?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-23
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2482-1: elfutils vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2482-1/>
<Tassos> Καλημέρα μάγκες :)
<Tassos> Παλικάρια η IP : 66.249.67.   είναι της google ; και βασικά google bot ;
<Tassos> Διότι την βλέπω πολύ στο site μου
<ee2455> Tassos: Το range 66.249.64.0 - 66.249.95.255 είναι της Google. Κάνε ένα whois.
<Tassos> ee2455: Οκ σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ ;)
<ee2455> NP.
<Tassos> το έβλεπα online αλλά είχα ξεχάσει την εντολή whois *_* και όπως και να έχει ήθελα μια επιβεβαίωση
<Tassos> thanks :))
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-24
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<tsester> Ασχετο: Καλυμέρα παιδιά, κάτι άσχετο, το "template" πώς μεταφράζεται στα ελληνικά? το google λέει πρότυπο/πρόπλασμα, ευχαριστώ!
<alkisg_web> Πρότυπο είναι μια συχνή μετάφραση, ναι
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-25
<Guest28187> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι, σε μια σελίδα ο κώδικας HTML αντί να εμφανίζει τα ελληνικά τα εμφανίζει ως
<Guest28187> "&Pi;&rho;&omicron;&gamma;"
<Guest28187> η κωδικοποίηση που έχουν βάλει στην σελίδα είναι "iso-8859-7"
<Guest28187> αλλά μετά δε μπορώ νακαταλάβω γιατί το κάνουν αυτό και δεν εμφανίζει τα ελληνικά :(
<Guest28187> μπορώ κάπως να το διορθώσω αυτό;
<Guest28187> ώστε να βλέπω τα ελληνικά;
<Guest28187> αυτά αν δε κάνω λάθος είναι μέσα σε ένα " <div style="text-align: justify;"> "
<Guest28187> μπορώ να μετατρέψω την παραπάνω μορφή, σε ελληνικά;
<mein_> Guest28187 mhpws prepei na alakseis to encoding? (iso-8859-7)
<mein_> distixos den gnwrizw arketa gia to sigkekrimeno thema.
<Guest28187> mein_:  στην σελίδα; ( δεν είναι δική μου σελίδα )
<mein_> nai, gia paradeigma <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"> gia UTF-8
<mein_> reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Character_encodings_in_HTML
<Guest28187> ΔΕΝ ειναι δική μου η σελίδα
<mein_> malista, mporeis na mou dwseis to link? uparxei periptwsh na fteei to browser totes..
<Guest28187> και λέει στο head : 	<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html;charset=iso-8859-7">
<mein_> nai, gia iso-8859-7
<mein_> koita, efoson to xoun kanei etsi tote tha doulevei me to sigkekrimeno ISO, opote mallon fteei to browser sou
<Guest28187> Έβλεπα την σελίδα από τον firefox και στον κώδικα έβλεπα αυτό που σας είπα, το είδα και από chrome τα ίδια + το ότι
<Guest28187> το όλο εγχείρημα γίνεται μέσο την python βασικά θέλω να παίρνω δεδομένα από μια σελίδα ένα κείμενο π.χ. που γράφετε κάπου
<Guest28187> έτσι καταφέρνω αρχικά να παίρνω τον κώδικα, αλλά διαπίστωσα ότι ο κώδικας στα ελληνικά έχει αυτή την μορφή :(
<Guest28187> το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στην ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ της σελίδας αλλά στην ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΩΔΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΑΣ ;)
<mein_> psinese na mou dwseis tin selida mpas kai vgaloume akrh?
<mein_> mporo na dokimasw kai gw me python
<Guest28187> ελπίζω να μην σας μπερδεύω με αυτά που σας λέω
<Guest28187> σου έστειλα ;)
<Guest28187> γενικά πάντως πιστεύω πως δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο.. εφόσον όλο αυτό είναι στον κώδικα, αλλά στην εμφάνιση της σελίδας
<Guest28187> όλα τα ελληνικά φαίνονται μια χαρά στον browser
<Guest28187> αλλά στον κώδικα... :/ και εγώ τώρα δε ξέρω τι είδους μετατροπή γίνεται.. :/
<Guest28187> ( μάλλον όλα αυτά )
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-25
<allasfel> kalispera
<kerato> hi
<allasfel> mia erotisi xrisimopoio to cromium xroniakai simera perasa kai to chrome pio kata tin apopsi sas einai kalitero?
<kerato> den eixa pote cromium
<kerato> alla de nomizw naxoun foveres diafores
<allasfel> vlepo kati review kai de poli katalava ti pezei
<allasfel> firefox xrisimopoiousa alla trone skalomata ta javascripts kai ton paratisa
<kerato> opws volevetai o ka8enas
<jacksparrow7> Καλησπέρα
<jacksparrow7> Ξέρετε τι εργασία γίνεται στο forum;
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Exw aporia ti eidous ergasia ginetai ston server.
<pc_magas> (Mipws allagi server?)
<Spades> αναβαθμιση μαλλον
<pc_magas> Spades, tou phpBB3?
<Spades> de kserw pantwso ISP mou ekane simera navathmisi gia auto to lew
<pc_magas> Pantos makari na pane sto Grnet.
<pc_magas> (Kai na valoun vanila forums giati exei Rest Api)
<pc_magas> Vasika 8a voleue an ypiurxe vanila forums sto ubuntu-gr gia na kanoume kai emeis oi programmatistades kana app toy comunity.
<pc_magas> Ksereis lens sto Ubuntu phone
<pc_magas> Kai giati oxi kai sto Andriod....
<Spades> den kserw tosa magas
<pc_magas> Spades, pantos 8a i8eles na eixes ena app gia to ubuntu-gr sto kinito sou?
<Spades> aneta
<pc_magas> Em o laos mila.
<pc_magas> AFK
<pc_magas> An kai to phpBB3 ypostirizei extentions etsi mporei na yparxei ena Rest Api Extention.
<pc_magas> Wow!
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-26
<nabalm> τι εγινε ρε παιδια .επεσε το σερβερ?
<rwmanos> νομίζω πρέπει κάποιος να αλλάξει το topic για να μην ρωτάνε όλοι με απορία
<kerato> και τι να λεει
<h3adl3ss> pes nte
* h3adl3ss changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org | Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.04.3 Trusty Tahr | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Γίνον
<h3adl3ss> den xwraei
* h3adl3ss changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org (currently down)|Pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org |Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf |Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.04.3 Trusty Tahr |Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<NikTh> Έχει φτιαχτεί η κεντρική σελίδα καθώς και το φόρουμ ώστε να βγάζουν το μήνυμα συντήρησης. Δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε κάτι στο topic εδώ (γνώμη μου)
<kerato> kapoios allos rwtage pote 8a kopsoume thn pita
<NikTh> Δεν γνωρίζω. Δεν έχει κανονιστεί (απ' όσο ξέρω) κάτι ακόμη. Ίσως ναι, ίσως όχι. Δεν γνωρίζω.
<kerato> isws isws diladi
<NikTh> Ακριβώς :)
<pkst> καλησπερα σε όλους..
<pkst> the_eye_  r u there?
<Phantomas> hey pkst
<pkst> καλωστον
<Phantomas> πώς πάει με το φόρουμ;
<pkst> εχμμμ..θα παμε για αλλαγη server..
<reinach> Γεια χαρά παιδιά. Ξέρει κάποιος πότε θα ξεκινήσει η προσπάθεια για να αλλάξει ο server; Γιατί δεν υπάρχει και κάποια ενημέρωση που να λέει π.χ. ότι: 1. παρουσιάστηκε αυτό το πρόβλημα...2. βρισκόμαστε σε αυτό το σημείο...και 3. υπάρχει π
<reinach> ρόβλεψη σε 3-4 πχ βδομάδες να υπάρχει σέρβερ και σε 5-6 βδομάδες να λειτουργήσουμε ξανά. Γιατί έχουμε πλήρη άγνοια. Δεν θέλουμε λεπτομέρειες. Κάποια χοντροκομένη/πρόχειρη ενημέρωση χωρίς απαίτηση για ακρίβεια. Που μπορεί να προ
<reinach> βάλλεται και στη σελίδα που δείχνει τώρα το ubuntu-gr.
<pkst> reinach λογικα μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας
<NikTh> reinach: Είχα γράψει 1-2 πραγματάκια στο FB του ubuntu-gr, αλλά λίγα. Όταν θα υπάρξει κάτι σίγουρο θα γίνει ενημέρωση.
<NikTh> Η πρόβλεψη (χωρίς να αποτελεί ούτε καν πρόβλεψη, απλά έτσι υπολογίζουμε) είναι όσο είπε ο pkst. Αν όλα πάνε καλά.
<reinach> ΟΚ παιδιά, πολύ κατατοπιστικό. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ FB και δεν μου πήγε στο μυαλό να ψάξω και εκεί.
<NikTh> Και καλά κάνεις reinach :) . Είναι εντελώς προαιρετικό. Απλά εμένα μου ήρθε και έγραψα εκεί (επειδή έχει αρκετό κόσμο το γκρουπ). Δεν είναι κάποια ανακοίνωση.
<reinach> Σωστός. Είδα μόλις αυτά που έγραψες. Άρα κατά το τέλος της εβδομάδας όπως καταλαβαίνω κάτι μπορεί να έχουμε. Εκτός απροόπτου.
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-27
<jemadux> kserei kaneis apo git ?
<KN_> kalispera
<KN_> xriazome voithia gia kati
<chris___> Παιδες καλησπερα!
<chris___> μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει;
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα chris___ . Για πες.
<chris___> Θέλω να κατεβάσω Οnedrive σε ubuntu
<chris___> βρηκα διαφορα αρθρα αλλα ολο καπου κολλαω
<chris___> αλλοτε δεν υπαρχουν τα αρχεια που πρεπει να κατεβασω, αλλοτε εχουν κενα
<chris___> μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει βημα βημα;
<chris___> ειμαι φοιτητης και χρειαζομαι οπωσδηποτε το Οnedrive στο linux μου.
<NikTh> To onedrive δεν υπάρχει για Ubuntu (Linux γενικότερα). Ως εφαρμογή εννοώ. Δεν διατίθεται. Οπότε όσες λύσεις έχουν βγει είναι workarounds.
<NikTh> To onedrive-d που πιθανότατα βρήκες, δεν είναι official microsoft εφαρμογή. Την έχει αναπτύξει κάποιος στο GitHub και μπράβο του που προσπαθεί. Νομίζω εδώ είναι : https://github.com/xybu/onedrive-d
<NikTh> Ο μόνος αξιόπιστος τρόπος είναι μέσω web. Το ξέρω sucks μέσω Web Browser, αλλά η MS δεν ενδιαφέρεται (μάλλον) να υποστηρίξει Linux σε αυτή την περίπτωση.
<NikTh> Αν είσαι φοιτητής , και ιδιαίτερα σε κάποιον τομέα σχετικό με πληροφορική (γενικότερα υπολογιστές) θα πρότεινα OwnCloud. Η "υπέρτατη" λύση. Όχι η εύκολη, η εύκολη είναι ένα Dropbox και ξεμπέρδεψες
<NikTh> το οποίο είναι και cross platform (υπάρχουν εκδόσεις για Windows, Linux, Mac)
<NikTh> chris___: έχεις single boot Linux; Άλλη μια λύση ίσως να ήταν ένα VM με Windows (για να αποφεύγεις τις επανεκκινήσεις) και να δουλεύεις OneDrive από εκεί κανονικά.
<chris___> έχω Dual boot με windows 8.1 απλά το linux θέλω να το χρησιμοποιώ για τη σχολή. Από το πανεπιστήμιο μας έχουν δώσει κωδικούς για onedrive με 1ΤΒ, αλλά επειδή είμαι ΠΟΛΥ νέος στα linux τα έχω βρει λίγο σκούρα...
<NikTh> chris___: Αυτόν τον οδηγό τον έχεις δει; http://www.howtogeek.com/208437/how-to-sync-files-with-your-onedrive-account-on-ubuntu-14.04/
<NikTh> Αυτό είναι το project που ανέφερα προηγουμένως. Είναι το onedrive-d. Δουλεύει τις περισσότερες φορές, αλλά όχι πάντα. Απ' ότι λένε είναι το καλύτερο που κυκλοφορεί μέχρι στιγμής.
<chris___> ναι αλλα μου βγαζει "Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python3-defaults/python3-dev_3.4.3-4ubuntu1_amd64.deb   Αδύνατη η αρχικοποίηση της σύνδεσης στο gr.archive.ubuntu.com:80" και οτι το δικτυο δεν ειναι προσπελασιμο...
<chris___> και μετα στο τερματικο λεει "Αδύνατη η μεταφόρτωση μερικών αρχείων, ίσως αν δοκιμάζατε με apt-get update ή το --fix-missing;"
<NikTh> Αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Αν ανοίξεις το software center κάπου από εκεί έχει να επεξεργαστείς τις πηγές λογισμικού (software sources).
<NikTh> Εκεί άλλαξε τον server σε main.
<chris___> και εχω και κατι αγενη ατομα να με ειρωνευονται στο γκρουπ της κοινοτητας στο φβ. :/ λες και γεννηθηκαμε ολοι developers
<NikTh> Μετά δώσε τις εντολές : http://pastebin.com/raw/5f1viNYL
<NikTh> chris___: αν έχεις πρόβλημα στο FB Group στείλε μήνυμα σε κάποιον διαχειριστή.
<yianpan> hi
<yianpan> ti apegine sto ubuntu-gr.org?
<yianpan> aa... ok eida to mhnyma. Thank
<yianpan> exit
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-28
<jjj> hi
<Ubuntu> HELP
<kerato> that sounded desperate
<xeirwn-kub> kalispera paides
<ee2455> Πού 'σαι xeir
<ee2455> Πού 'σαι ρε xerwn... Καιρό είχαμε να σε δούμε.
<xeirwn-kub> nai eixa arketh doulitsa....kai ekana kai polu praktikh sto gparted ;)
<xeirwn-kub> apo ubuntu perasa se kubuntu...
<jemadux> ee2455: kalhspera
<ee2455> jemadux: Hi
<ntellos> kalispera
<ntellos> einai active kapoios
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-29
<jemadux> ntellos: ela
<HaYiaTE> Καλημέρα! μια ερώτηση/βοήθεια;
<kerato> hi
<kerato> to metaniwse
<Black_Horseman> meres
<Black_Horseman> hey jemadux
<Nikos_> Καλημερα .. μολις εγκατεστησα τα ubuntu  14.04 και εχω το εξης προβλημα : Δεν μου δειχνει τα διαθεσιμα wifi για να συνδεθω..καποια βοηθεια?
<Black_Horseman> syndesou mesw ethernet
<Black_Horseman> kai katevase tous drivers gia tin karta diktyou sou
<Nikos_> Yparxei kapoio programataki gia na dw tin karta diktiou?
<Nikos_> to montelo ennow
<Black_Horseman> lspci | grep -i wireless
<Black_Horseman> sto termina
<Black_Horseman> dokimase sudo lspci | grep -i wireless
<Nikos_> Me to sudo tha kanei kapoia egatastasi kai den tha xreiastei kati allo? ..euxaristw gia ton xrono sou..
<Black_Horseman> oxi
<Black_Horseman> den kanei install tipota
<Black_Horseman> apla tha deis ti karta diktyou exeis
<Black_Horseman> meta tha kaneis ligo google search kai tha vreis pws na kaneis install tous drivers gia tin karta sou
<Nikos_> Aaa ok.thanks
<Black_Horseman> apla gia na doulepsei to lspci thelei dikaiwma super user an thymamai kala
<kerato> kalytera koita prwta poia einai to id tou chip ths kartas
<kerato> Black_Horseman :oxi
<Black_Horseman> sto suse thelei su
<Gregory_> prospatho na katebaso to cs:go alla otan to anigo exo problima. tsekara ta xaraktiristika tou upologisti mou kai mou dini oti exo 3,8GB ram eno exo 4 ti na kano???
<ububu> kalispera
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες.
<pc_magas> θα βάλετε και νέα έκδοση PHPBB
<pc_magas> που έχει και plugins?
<xeirwn-kub> kalispera paides
<pc_magas> xeirwn-kub, pwpw anava8mismeno se vlepw
<xeirwn-kub> nai-nai...prosekse mhn me matiaseis kakomoirh mou :)
<pc_magas> xeirwn-kub, frou sou na min se matiaksw
<pc_magas> exeis paiksei to 0AD?
<xeirwn-kub> oxi
<xeirwn-kub> esu ?
<pc_magas> nai
<xeirwn-kub> giati argei toso h episkeuh tou forum ?
<pc_magas> Pisteuw einai ena kalo Game eleu8erou logismikou pou 8imizei poly Age of Mythology
<pc_magas> xeirwn-kub, isws na kanoun dieksodika tests
<pc_magas> kai na min stinoun apla ena Lamp stack
<pc_magas> Isws na vazoun kai nea ekdosi phpBB3
<pc_magas> (Pou Wwww nai ypostirizei kai modules)
<simeofmakis> meta apo kapoio update sta ubuntu 14.04 ksafnika den exw internet enw to router doyleuei kanonika, mphka se recovery mode kai ekana enable to network kai exw internet alla otan kanw reboot kai mpw kanonika pali ta idia
<simeofmakis> mporei kapoios na voithisei parakalw
<simeofmakis> ??
<pc_magas> simeofmakis, ti ekteleis kai exeis internet?
<simeofmakis> tpt
<simeofmakis> apo recovery mode apla energopoihsa to network
<simeofmakis> kai exw
<simeofmakis> alla an ksanakanw restart pali den tha xw
<pc_magas> Oute ethernet oute wi-fi?
<simeofmakis> tpt
<pc_magas> simeofmakis, mipws oi lyseis pou lene edw voithane? http://askubuntu.com/questions/330093/cant-connect-to-a-wired-connection
<pc_magas> simeofmakis, eisai kala?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-30
<simeofmakis> καλημερα σε ολους,
<simeofmakis> θελω την βοηθεια σας
<simeofmakis> μετα απο καποια ενημερωση
<simeofmakis> δεν εχω ιντερνετ
<simeofmakis> ενω το ρουτερ δουλευει κανονικα
<simeofmakis> μπηκα σε recocery mode
<simeofmakis> και εκανα enable to network
<simeofmakis> και εχω ιντερνετ
<simeofmakis> αλλα οταν κανω επανεκκινηση συνεχιζω να μην εχω
<simeofmakis> τα αποτελεσματα στο τερματικο
<simeofmakis> εινια τα εξης
<simeofmakis> ~$  lspci | grep Ethernet 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06) makis@makis-GA-990XA-UD3:~$ ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 50:e5:49:5f:22:91             inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::52e5:49ff:fe5f:2291/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MT
<simeofmakis>           RX packets:1908 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:1827 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:1300124 (1.3 MB)  TX bytes:271634 (271.6 KB)
<simeofmakis> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback             inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1           RX packets:178 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:178 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0            RX bytes:23455 (23.4 KB)  TX bytes:23455 (23.4 KB)
<simeofmakis> sudo lshw -class bridge
<simeofmakis> *-pci:0                         description: Host bridge        product: RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B)        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]        physical id: 100        bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0        version: 02        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz
<simeofmakis> μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει παρακαλω;
<simeofmakis> μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει;
<simeofmakis> καποιος;;;;
<George0k00> καλημέρα, είναι κανείς μέσα? θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με ebay
<pc_magas> Παίδες πως θα βάλω ένα χσεράκι οβήθειας στα στησίματα?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-31
<vev> ping vev__
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<George0k00> καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<George0k00> περιμένουμε μέρα με τη μέρα να λειτουργήσει το forum
<pc_magas> George0k00, elega mipws evaza kana xeraki voitheias alla.
<George0k00> πόσο καιρό έχει που είναι έτσι? Θυμάσαι?
<pc_magas> George0k00, Nomizw eimai apo to '08
<George0k00> όχι , άλλο εννοούσα, ξέρεις από πότε είναι κλειστό το forum?
<pc_magas> George0k00, an sou pw 8a se gellasw nomizw einai mia vdomada.
<George0k00> σαν να είναι χρόνος μου φαίνεται :P
<pc_magas> Agapitoi sysadmins tou neou server plz afiste me na sas voithisw.
<pc_magas> Na to sikwsoume to timimeno
<pc_magas> De3n mporw den mporw na perimenw
<George0k00> οπ, το βρήκα http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/13/%23ubuntu-gr.html είναι κλειστό τουλάχιστον από τις 13/1!!!!
<pc_magas> Wwww einai poly kairo.
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-26
<michigeo1> καλησπέρα είναι κανεις online?
<Black_Horseman> nai
<michigeo1> ωραία γιατί έχω μερικές απορίες...
<Black_Horseman> be quick though
<Black_Horseman> be quick or be dead pou lene kai oi maiden
<Black_Horseman> :P
<michigeo1> οκ λοιπον θελω να κανω dual boot win7 kai θβθντθ 16.04 σε 120 gb ssd kai 1 tb hdd εψαξα και στο forum αλλα δεν βρηκα ικανοποιητικο οδηγο...
<michigeo1> *ubuntu
<Black_Horseman> se enan skliro?
<michigeo1> basika ston ssd elega na balw mono to leitoyrgiko kston ssd kai ta arxeia klp na einai sto hdd
<Black_Horseman> koita
<Black_Horseman> o ssd sou einai mikros
<Black_Horseman> oles oi efarmoges kai ta programmata tha einai ston ssd mazi me to leitourgiko
<Black_Horseman> an kaneis kai gaming klapsta
<Black_Horseman> an exeis tin oikonomiki dynatotita vale enan ssd akoma
<Black_Horseman> kai exe ston 1 ta win kai ston allon to ubuntu
<michigeo1> sygnvmh epese h syndesh
<Black_Horseman> ok
<Black_Horseman> an exeis tin oikonomiki dynatotita vale enan ssd akoma
<Black_Horseman> kai exe ston 1 ta win kai ston allon to ubuntu
<michigeo1> isws to kanv argotera
<Black_Horseman> gt kai o ssd tha kataponithei kai tha ksemeineis apo xwro grogora
<michigeo1> οκ θα το εχω υποψιν
<michigeo1> καλο βραδυ
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-27
<atl> geia sas. eimai neos.epsaksa alla den katafera kati sto na anoiksw ton eksoteriko sklhro (dell usb3). mporeite na vohthhsete?
<atl> exw to ubuntu studio 16.10(fovero). o allos sklhros m anoigei
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-28
<jemadux> http://paste.debian.net/911103/
<jemadux> mporei kapoios na mu eksihisi /
#ubuntu-gr 2018-01-23
<Tas-sos> Αν μπορείς κάποιος, ας βοηθήσει παρακαλώ : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=33071
#ubuntu-gr 2018-01-24
<Tas-sos> παιδιά, έχει ασχοληθεί ποτέ κανείς σας με Django εφαρμογές ;
<Tas-sos> μια εφαρμογή που έχω κάνει, προσπαθώ τώρα να κάνω τις τελικές ρυθμίσεις ώστε να τρέχει στον παραγωγικό Apache2 web server
<Tas-sos> έχω καταφέρει να φορτώνει μια χαρά τα static files, αλλά έχω ένα πρόβλημα :
<Tas-sos> ( δεν τον περίμενα κιόλας επειδή φορτώνει μια χαρά τα static files )
<Tas-sos> η εφαρμογή μου δημιουργούσε εντώς του static folder της καινούρια PDF, τα οποία όμως τώρα δεν δημιουργούνται..
<Tas-sos> ξέρετε τον λόγο;
<Tas-sos> γιατί δεν μπορεί να δημιουργήσει - να γράψει ένα έγγραφο στον προορισμό που λέω ;
<Tas-sos> πρέπει να ρυθμίσω κάτι στον apache ;
<Tas-sos> μέχρι έχω δώσει και δικαιώματα 777 στα πάντα και να ανοίκουν στον www-data:www-data
<Tas-sos> αλλά και πάλι τίποτα
<Tas-sos> :(
<alexandros> Καλησπέρα . Γιατί δεν μου ανοιγουν στα ελληνικα οι υποτιτλοι ταινιας που κατεβαζω . Στα Windows ανοιγαν με σημειωματαριο.Εδω με ποιο προγραμμα ανοιγουν?
<Marasgeon> Σου βγάζει ακαταλαβίστικα?
<alexandros> ναι
<Marasgeon> χρησιμοποιείς το gedit?
<Marasgeon> τον default text editor?
<alexandros> το libre office  κατεβασα .
<Marasgeon> το libre office είναι σουίτα επεξεργασίας κειμένου σαν το Microsoft office
<Marasgeon> για να ανοίξεις ένα αρχείο .srt μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν απλό text editor
<alexandros> τι να κατεβασω κι απο που?
<Marasgeon> κάνε δεξί κλικ σε ένα αρχείο .srt
<Marasgeon> τι σου βγάζει σαν πρώτη επιλογή?
<kerato> alexandros: to oti den fainontai swsta ofeiletai pi8anotata sto oti ta arxeia pou katevases xrhsimopoioun oxi unicode (utf8) alla kapoio windows encoding
<kerato> mia lysh gia na fainontai swsta einai na ry8miseis ton video player sou
<kerato> https://wiki.videolan.org/Change_Subtitles_Encoding/
<alexandros> pluma?
<Marasgeon> ναι ο pluma είναι ένας text editor
<alexandros> μα και σαν εγγραφο δεν το ανοιγει
<kerato> den anoigei h den diavazetai swsta?
<alexandros> αυτο μου δειχνει με pluma 1
<alexandros> 00:00:15,517 --> 00:00:19,520
<alexandros> ÊáëùóÞñèáôå óôï Suburbicon, ìßá
<alexandros> êáôáðëçêôéêÞ êáé óõíáñðáóôéêÞ ðüëç!
<alexandros> 2
<alexandros> 00:00:19,587 --> 00:00:21,213
<alexandros> ÉäñõìÝíç ôï 1947...
<Marasgeon> Άνοιξε σκέτο το pluma χωρίς κάποιο αρχείο
<alexandros> 3
<alexandros> 00:00:21,505 --> 00:00:24,841
<alexandros> ...ôï Suburbicon êáôáóêåõÜóôçêå
<alexandros> õðïó÷üìåíï åõçìåñßá ãéá üëïõò!
<alexandros> 4
<alexandros> 00:00:25,258 --> 00:00:29,762
<alexandros> Êáé ìüëéò ìÝóá óå 12 ÷ñüíéá,
<alexandros> áðü ìéêñÜ óðéôÜêéá ðïõ Þôá
<kerato> ara anoigoun apla de diavazontai
<kerato> ara kane afto pou eipa
<Marasgeon> Άνοιξε σκέτο το pluma χωρίς κάποιο αρχείο
<Marasgeon> πάνε File-Open...
<Marasgeon> κάτω αριστερά έχει ένα box Character Encoding
<Marasgeon> επέλεξε με το βελάκι Add or Remove...
<Marasgeon> και πρόσθεσε από την αριστερή στήλη τις Ελληνικές κωδικοποιήσεις για να τις προσθέσεις στην δεξιά στήλη
<alexandros> αργησα αλλά τα καταφερα Ευχαριστώ πολυ. Προχθες ενας φιλος μου περασε linux και προσπαθω να προσαρμοστώ .
<alexandros> 1
<alexandros> 00:00:15,517 --> 00:00:19,520
<alexandros> Καλωσήρθατε στο Suburbicon, μία
<alexandros> καταπληκτική και συναρπαστική πόλη!
<alexandros> 2
<alexandros> 00:00:19,587 --> 00:00:21,213
<alexandros> Ιδρυμένη το 1947...
<alexandros> 3
<alexandros> 00:00:21,505 --> 00:00:24,841
<alexandros> ...το Suburbicon κατασκευάστηκε
<alexandros> υποσχόμενο ευημερία για όλους!
<alexandros> 4
#ubuntu-gr 2019-01-23
<Alman> Καλησπέρα, χρειάζομαι βοήθεια
<Alman> Με τον driver amd του λάπτοπ μου
#ubuntu-gr 2019-01-26
<skoulikis> καλησπερα παιδια
<skoulikis> ειναι κανεις online
<andchris> geia sas pedia .
<andchris> eime kenurgios sta ubuntu kai xriazome voithia an mporei kapios
#ubuntu-gr 2019-01-27
<kouskous> καλησπερα φιλοι μου
<kouskous> υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει καταφερει εγκατασταση σε sd card?
<Becoming_I> ρωτα και στο #cerebrux εκει μιλαέι και κανεις χριστιανος
<kouskous> ευχαριστω φιλε μου
<Becoming_I> @kouskous σου απαντησα στο #cerebrux
<platfocus> καλησπερα !!!
<platfocus> μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος με το plex γιατι ειμαι ακομα αρχαριος ....
